# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  حتى الورد اجي اسقيه..[[تصميم]]

## طيف المشاعر

مرحبا
 الزهق والطفش 
 :rolleyes:  :embarrest:  :rolleyes:  :embarrest: 
وسويت هذاا التصميم ان شاء الله يعجبكم 
 :bigsmile:  :wacko:  :bigsmile:  :wacko: 










تحياتي 

طيف المشاعر
 :bigsmile:  :rolleyes:  :bigsmile:

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اذا الطفش والزهق خلووج تصمممي 
هذا المطروح فالاكيــد .. انج تقدري تصممي احلى منه
بشكل عام حلو ونعوووم  :rolleyes: 

بس الخط لو تغيريه وتخليه مستقيم ماهو مايل يكون احلى
وبرضوووو اسمج احس ان موووقعه جااي غلط .  :amuse: 
اسمحي لي طيف بس التصميم عجبني وقلت بيصير
احلى مع بعض التعديلاات .  :embarrest: 

بانتظار جديدج
مووووفقه .

----------


## عنيده

*عجبني واجد التصميم ..* 


*الى الامام دائما ..* 


*تحياتي ..*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ولله زيـــن طيف 


يعــني الزهــق والطفــش ينفعــو

لكــن عندي كم حـااجه

مثــلا عندك الخــط لــو غيـرتيه وحــطيته علــيه تأثـيرات

و النــقط والـــتعجب ليــش

والإطــا متيــن

كـأني اني أعــرف اصمم قــاعده انصح بعد

ههه


بس تســلم يديــنك

----------


## Hussain.T

تصميم حلو

واوافق اختي اميره

تحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ..



يـ س ـلمو طيوفه عالتـ ص ـميم الهادي ..


ح ـاولي تآخ ـذين بنـ ص ـائح الأع ـضاء ،، ماع ـندي أي إض ـافة ع ــليهم ..


أهم شئ ماتـ ح ـرمينا من ج ـديد إبداع ــاتك ..


ع ـطاكِ ربي ألف ع ــافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## طيف المشاعر

تسلموو ع النصاااائح الحللوو 

ومنكم نستفيد 

يعطيكم الف الف عافيه ع المرور الحلوو

منورين الصفحه بطلتكم الحلووه

تحياتي العطره لكم

----------

